# Brooke - UD



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations to you and Brooke!!! Great job!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congratulations, great news and a long exhausting day!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Congratulations! Thanks for posting the video.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations on the UD title!! Love her attitude.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great job Brooke!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats<:

Seems like it was just yesterday I was still looking at her puppy picture in your signature....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Very pretty routine! Congrats!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Great video! Congrats to you and Brooke.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

That was beautiful, thanks for posting the video. Congratulations!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Brooke. She made it worth the interstate travel.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow, you all are amazing  Thank you for posting the video, very inspiring. Congratulations.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations!!! way to go!!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Congratulations and I loved seeing your video.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Nicely done, both of you. Thanks for the video. I alway love seeing a dog and their person performing really, really well.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Way to go! One of the best feelings ever is when the dog is passing it's third leg and makes it over that last jump.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Woo hooo! Congratulations! Looks like all the driving was worth it!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulatons


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations, Hank and Miss Brooke!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

The very biggest congrats to you and Brooke. That last jump on the last leg is an amazing feeling huh? I think I actually sqeeked a bit..lol! Big congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratulations! A beautiful routine! I felt like I was right there on the side lines watching, and smiled at the end when she got her UD! Wonderful news! Give Brooke a big hug for me!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Awesome job to both of you! You guys work so well together! Wish I had known you were there we would have tried to pop over, we were there for conformation..we didnt do so good. It was a very long day. I only had a 2 1/2 hr drive..couldnt imagine more! Lol


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

Congratulations to both you and Brooke. We are going to start our training with my rescues next month and your video is inspiring to us as we begin. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats that was awesome!!!


----------



## daisydoo79 (Jun 26, 2008)

That's fantastic! Congratulations!


----------

